# beach tie-out?



## swilliams (Jun 24, 2009)

In June we are going to the beach for a week. It is pet-friendly so we will be bringing Arff with us. It's not really crowded there so we are thinking of taking him with us on the days when we are on the beach all day. We have a tie-out for him for when we bring him to my parents' cabin, but somehow I doubt that will work in the sand. Is there something that will work for sand? He loves the water so probably we will be playing with him in the water most of the time, but we'd like to have something that can securely hold him when we are relaxing on the beach.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

It depends on the beach and the type of sand it has. The beach we were on in FL 2 months ago would have taken a cork screw tie out pretty well -- we had trouble pulling our beach umbrella out of the sand. But a beach with looser, dryer sand probably wouldn't work so well. I would try the cork screw type and see how it works, though.

RE having the dog at the beach all day - you've probably thought of this, but if not, make sure you have a beach umbrella or tent or something else for shade. Dogs will get stressed being in that kind of environment for too long and can get heat stroke and sunburn, too. We limit our stays to about 2 hours and keep fresh water out the whole time.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

I will be honest, I think a tie out would be annoying- it means anyone who doesn't want to interact with him has to make a wider berth around him than just him being on a regular leash attached to a person.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I would much rather see a dog on any sort of tether than running free like they do at all of the beaches around here (they're not supposed to be off-leash, either). At least then I wouldn't have to worry about it bounding at my little dog-reactive papillon. I wouldn't mind making a wide berth.

When we'd take my big dog to the beach, there would usually be a large piece of driftwood or something along the shoreline that we could tie him to.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

If you have a long leash or a long rope, I'd say just tie it around your waist. Obviously won't work with a metal tie-out line.

You could look in a camping goods store for a beach tent anchor; basically its a sand bag with a grommet to hook the tent guy lines to. You fill it with sand at the beach and it should hold a good size dog, or at least significantly slow a large dog if he tries to drag it.

In addition to a beach umbrella or shade canopy, I'd pack a cooler with frozen water bottles (plus a few unfrozen ones for before the others start to melt) so that you can a steady supply of cold fresh water for the dog (and people too) to keep him cool, hydrated and discourage him from drinking saltwater.


----------



## FridaysMom (May 9, 2010)

winniec777 said:


> It depends on the beach and the type of sand it has. The beach we were on in FL 2 months ago



SOrry for the quick threadjack, but where in FL do you go to a dog friendly beach? I have only been able to find one on the entire east coast?! Fortunately it is right down the road from me, and it is okay, but I would like a larger one!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

FridaysMom said:


> SOrry for the quick threadjack, but where in FL do you go to a dog friendly beach? I have only been able to find one on the entire east coast?! Fortunately it is right down the road from me, and it is okay, but I would like a larger one!



I know - east coast is hard. We go to Cape San Blas on the Gulf. It's near Port St Joe and Appalachicola in the panhandle. Gorgeous, undeveloped area. We rent a house across from the beach when we go down there and the beach is dog-friendly. They're supposed to be leashed but they are allowed. It's very uncrowded. If you google Cape San Blas and pet friendly, you'll find lots of links.


----------

